# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Giáng sinh ấm áp với đêm nhạc “Đêm An Lành” với rất nhiều ca sĩ nổi tiếng

## hoaviethoaviet

*Đêm Giáng Sinh An Lành* với nhiều ca sĩ nổi tiếng như : *Quang Hà ,Văn Mai Hương, Hoàng Thùy Linh ,Lê Hiếu* ….
Một liveshow không thể bỏ qua với giới trẻ Hà Nội.


Toàn bộ không gian chương trình sẽ được bài trí và sắp đặt theo chủ đề Giáng sinh: cách bài trí, phông nền, trang phục ca sỹ cũng như việc khuyến khích các vị khán giả đến tham dự chương trình mặc đồ theo 3 gam màu: đỏ, trắng, xanh.


Lê Hiếu & Văn Mai Hương trong đêm nhạc "Ngày chung đôi"

Chương trình sẽ là một sân chơi mới, là một buổi tiệc – nơi khán giả được giao lưu, chụp ảnh cùng thần tượng trên thảm đỏ, được tặng quà giáng sinh bất ngờ và những ly rươu vang đỏ lịch lãm giành cho những vị khách Thượng hạng.

*Địa điểm : Cung Tuổi Trẻ -Số 101 Võ Thị Sáu-Hai Bà Trưng-Hà Nội
Thời gian: 22/12(thứ 7) .19h30-23h*

Hãy nhanh chân truy cập Giáng sinh ấm áp với “Đêm An L để đặt vé trực tuyến với mức giá ưu đãi nhất và mất ít thời gian nhất.
*Silo.vn*- Nơi có nhiều liveshow và sự kiện giải trí nhất Việt Nam.

----------


## duymanh3689

Văn Mai Hương hát khá sôi nổi.

----------

